# GDM not working after entering "sysinstall"



## tthtlc (May 30, 2011)

At first my gdm was working, but after sysinstall to enable networking, changing various stuff like security level, modifying the hostname as well as adding myself to the wheel group, now I was not able to boot up into gdm mode.   How do I go about finding the root cause?

I have pasted my /var/log/Xorg.0.log below:


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.5
Release Date: 2010-02-16
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE amd64 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD mamaworld.h2g2.internal 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 19 02:36:49 UTC 2010 
    [email]root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Build Date: 30 June 2010  12:55:23AM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.6
	Before reporting problems, check [url]http://wiki.x.org[/url]
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon May 30 04:57:10 2011
(II) Loader magic: 0x692320
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(WW) checkDevMem: failed to open /dev/mem (Operation not permitted)
Primary device is not PCI
(==) Using default built-in configuration (21 lines)
(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---
	Section "Device"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
		Driver	"vesa"
	EndSection
	Section "Screen"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
		Device	"Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
	EndSection
	Section "Device"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
		Driver	"fbdev"
	EndSection
	Section "Screen"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"
		Device	"Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
	EndSection
	Section "ServerLayout"
		Identifier	"Builtin Default Layout"
		Screen	"Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
		Screen	"Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"
	EndSection
(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---
(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"
(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".
	Using a default monitor configuration.
(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (1)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".
	Using a default monitor configuration.
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.
(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.
(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.
	If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AutoAddDevices.
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX disabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "vesa"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 2.3.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev
(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"
(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
(WW) xf86EnableIO: Failed to open /dev/io for extended I/O(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:
no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at [url]http://wiki.x.org[/url]
 for help. 
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```


----------



## SirDice (May 30, 2011)

tthtlc said:
			
		

> At first my gdm was working, but after sysinstall to enable networking, changing various stuff like security level, modifying the hostname as well as adding myself to the wheel group, now I was not able to boot up into gdm mode.


Don't use sysinstall for such trivial tasks. Only use sysinstall for the initial installation and then forget it ever existed.



> How do I go about finding the root cause?


Have a look at the accounts on your system. I'm quite sure something went amiss there. Specifically look for the gdm user account.



> ```
> (WW) xf86EnableIO: Failed to open /dev/io for extended I/O(EE) No devices detected.
> ```


Most likely cause for the failure is your security level. Only set this when you have a clear understanding of what it actually does.


----------



## Zare (May 30, 2011)

Yup, lower down the security level. It's meant for servers, not X workstations.


----------



## tthtlc (May 31, 2011)

Yes, both SirDice and Zare are right, I had manually removed all the security settings in /etc/rc.conf and it worked, thanks.


----------

